# Help Identify Fruit



## Buck (Feb 18, 2007)

There's apparently a new exotic fruit in stores now.  Can anybody help me identify what it is?


----------



## tsi88kid (Feb 18, 2007)

hahaha thats awesome its probably a plantane


----------



## elcameron (Feb 18, 2007)

They seem to be defective, Do you have a picture of straight ones?


----------



## Buck (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## elcameron (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, too funny, are you in the store now, or is that just chance?


----------



## Buck (Feb 18, 2007)

That's not me.  I just found the picture on Google.


----------



## Buck (Feb 18, 2007)

This is me.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, but if that's you then what are you doing with that curved black fruit on a stick??


----------



## Buck (Feb 18, 2007)

That's one of the yellow ones that's been around too long.


----------



## jkath (Feb 18, 2007)

Buck,  you crack me up.


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread gets an A+


----------



## stargazer021 (Feb 18, 2007)

Buck,

Evidently there must be a bumper crop of "the curved yellow fruit". I just saw some today in my grocery store.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 19, 2007)

I've just noticed that the category for this thread is "Fruit and *Nuts*". 
Could they be related?


----------



## lulu (Feb 19, 2007)

So funny!I'm LMAO


----------



## Katie H (Feb 19, 2007)

cliveb said:
			
		

> I've just noticed that the category for this thread is "Fruit and *Nuts*".
> Could they be related?


You know, Clive, you couldn't be more dead on.  I've lived with Buck for more than 30 years and I can say *nuts* aptly describes him.  How'd ya know?!

I wish I had a penny for every time our children rolled their eyes at something he said or did.  I'd be a very, very wealthy woman.


----------



## Buck (Feb 19, 2007)

You'll all be sorry when the voices in my head tell me to hurt you.

Buck


----------



## mudbug (Feb 19, 2007)

Buck said:
			
		

>



um, which is the straight one?


----------



## Buck (Feb 19, 2007)

The banana, silly!  As for him............????


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 19, 2007)

My kids frequently tell me I'm the whakiest, and maybe corniest guy on the planet, the king of bad puns, and Dad-jokes.  I now have proof that I'm at least a distant second. 

Congrats on taking top honors, Buck.  I will dedicate myself to figuring what kind of nut you are.  Off the top of my head, I'd say you're defintely a cracked one.  Heh heh heh. 

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Buck (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks, Goodie!  Assuming the mantle of "nuttiest" is a great honor and awesome responsibility.  I am truly humbled by the moment.

Of course, I'm humbled often and at regular intervals, usually by Katie E.  Last week she humbled me with a frying pan right between the eyes.  Life is good.  The swelling is going down and I'm not seeing double any more.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 19, 2007)

Katie E.!  That is not the way to humble a man properly.  One only needs to dump a glass of ice-water over the shower curtain.

And Buck, it is truly a woman's job to humble her man.  That's why we escaped last summer to the "He-Man Woman Haters Club", and left the ladies alone at their posh swiming pool that Mudbug offered for their enjoyment. 
My wife once tried to attend an advanced "Humble Your Man" course.  They kicked her skills put the instructor to shame.  The instructor, I think her name was Hera, you know, the one that hassled Hercules, requested that my wife give her lessons. 

Man am I glad my wife doesn't know how to use the computer. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Buck (Feb 19, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> My wife once tried to attend an advanced "Humble Your Man" course.  They kicked her skills put the instructor to shame.  The instructor, I think her name was Hera, you know, the one that hassled Hercules, requested that my wife give her lessons.




Goodie, some would consider posting this to be intemperate.  I think it's positively suicidal.

By the way, Katie thanks you for the ice water suggestion.  I need your address so I can send you a "thank you" note.

Love, Buck


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 19, 2007)

Buck my freind, I just see ice water as a better solution than a frying pan betwixt the eyes.  And besides, you can reach over the shower curtain better than can she.

And as for my wife, she's the non-violent type.  Though she has other means of humbling me...  They are taught the skills in grade school.  I think it starts in grade 1 if I recall.  And it's definitely reinforced by nuns.  In 6th grade, the girls could do no wrong, and the boys could do no right.  This continued from fifth grade and went on into 7th.  By the time we got to 8th, the girls already had us where they wanted us.  It's hopeless I tell you, simply hopeless.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2007)

Might I enter this discussion.  Hummm!?

Besides the ice water "thing," I might have other ways of humbling Sir Buck.

After all, I do all the laundry and I could have ways of _creating_ clothing inconveniences.  Where's my itching powder fabric softener????  

' nuff said, yes?


----------



## Buck (Feb 20, 2007)

She scares me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 20, 2007)

Buck said:
			
		

> She scares me.



Me too.  I'm glad you're the once who has to survive with her and not me.   Aren't they making a reality show out of this?

Oh!  Wait!  Katie E.!  You can't send a glass of ice water through cyber-space.  You'll ruin your modem.  Now just calm down.  Give the glass to Buck.  He loves you.  I respect you.  Nice Katie.

 (In a whisper) Buck,... ...back slowly toward the door.  And when you have made your way around the corner,...   ...*Run!*

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 20, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> um, which is the straight one?


 
I believe the revealing ice water trial will solve this mystery, if there really is one.

I am writing the Kansas school board at this moment.  I don't recall being taught this at Grade 1.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 21, 2007)

Grade 1 is when the girls kick the boys out of their parties and start having sleep overs.  And the brothers are packed off to the basement, garage, backyard.  
   Grade 1, verse 101


----------



## millicent (Apr 22, 2007)

in the words of the great George Formby, "i dont like your peaches, cause they are full of stones, but i like bananas because they have no bones"


----------

